# Hercules, preoperatively



## Kenno (Apr 1, 2017)

Hercules is scheduled for bladder stone removal on Monday morning.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh lordy. Fingers crossed everything turns out ok. Is it being done by a good tortoise vet?


----------



## MPRC (Apr 1, 2017)

Best wishes for a successful surgery and speedy recovery. Do you have pictures of the x-rays by chance? They always fascinate us. Who is doing the surgery? If it goes well we love to give recommendations.


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 1, 2017)

Have you looked into doing it without surgery? I have a vet who does that routinely on many tortoises. Most of the time that can be done if they know how.

$150 - $300 vs a thousand?? for surgery.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2017)

Mark - I'm VERY interested to know this procedure.


----------



## Kenno (Apr 1, 2017)

Dr. Tom Greek. The stone is baseball sized. Herc has lost a lot of weight and is more lethargic than he was last year. I don't have a copy of the x-ray to share but it was incredible! That rock has to come out or he will waste away.


----------



## wellington (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh geez, so sorry you two have to go thru this. Best of luck all goes great and a speedy recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## MPRC (Apr 1, 2017)

Kenno said:


> Dr. Tom Greek. The stone is baseball sized. Herc has lost a lot of weight and is more lethargic than he was last year. I don't have a copy of the x-ray to share but it was incredible! That rock has to come out or he will waste away.



I might be morbid (or it might be professional curiosity since I was a vet assistant for 7 years) but I would ask to see it after. I'm sure i'm not the only one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2017)

Kenno said:


> Dr. Tom Greek. The stone is baseball sized. Herc has lost a lot of weight and is more lethargic than he was last year. I don't have a copy of the x-ray to share but it was incredible! That rock has to come out or he will waste away.



I've heard very good things about Dr. Greek.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Mark - I'm VERY interested to know this procedure.



I've always wondered why they can't do the electronic zapping thing like they do to break up human kidney stones.


----------



## Kenno (Apr 1, 2017)

Dr Greek x-rayed two of my "boys" together last year. The other has a very small stone, and it was clear that the x-rays were real and current. 
Dr. Greek also mentioned that another vet is removing bladder stones through a leg hole now. The down side is that it takes much longer and the tort must stay under anesthesia that much longer.


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Mark - I'm VERY interested to know this procedure.


She removes it in pieces through the cloaca. Uses a scope and instrument ear nose and throat Drs use to remove thing from ears and nose. Once sedated she works on the stone chipping pieces away until it is a size she can pull out. 

I had a tortoise with a stone a few years ago. The first time I've ever had a tortoise with this issue. Another recommended reptile vet in the area examined and took xrays. Said it was too big and nothing could be done short of surgery - and even then - a doubtful prognosis. I took the X-ray and tortoise to a few more and found Dr Brick. She said she was pretty sure she could treat successfully. Took her about an hour but got it all. The tortoise is doing great to this day. No incision or surgery at all. Just the effects of sedation to recover from. She has done this procedure with A LOT of tortoises


----------



## RosemaryDW (Apr 2, 2017)

Kenno said:


> Dr. Tom Greek. The stone is baseball sized. Herc has lost a lot of weight and is more lethargic than he was last year. I don't have a copy of the x-ray to share but it was incredible! That rock has to come out or he will waste away.



I remember, you posted about him in the fall/wiinter right?

I hope he feels better soon and will be looking for the update. Dr. Greek is our vet but I'm hoping we'll never have to see him for any thing other than a check up.


----------



## Kenno (Apr 3, 2017)

Surgery was successful and Herc is awake and breathing on his own. 
They will keep him in the hot room, about 85 f for a few days, getting pain meds. When he starts fighting them they will send him home.


----------



## TammyJ (Apr 4, 2017)

Good to know! Hope he has a full recovery and gets right back to his former glory!


----------



## Kenno (Apr 4, 2017)

TammyJ said:


> Good to know! Hope he has a full recovery and gets right back to his former glory!



I expect him to return to his hobby of moving furniture! He can push a huge potted plant out of a corner to make a new place to sleep. Patio furniture arrangement is like a passion for him.


----------



## Kasia (Apr 5, 2017)

Kenno said:


> I expect him to return to his hobby of moving furniture! He can push a huge potted plant out of a corner to make a new place to sleep. Patio furniture arrangement is like a passion for him.


Best wishes for Herc


----------



## Kenno (Apr 10, 2017)

Hercules is home today, eating some favorite foods and sleeping in the sun. Here are pictures of his x-ray and of his fiberglass patch:





There is some optical illusion about his size, he's not as big as he looks here! He is about 12 inches long and 12.7 pounds.


----------



## Kenno (Apr 15, 2017)

Hercules is about two weeks post op now and he came home after a week. His recovery is slow. He sleeps in his favorite spot every night and comes out every day but he walks more slowly and has a poor appetite. He will eat if he is hand fed, so we give him some dandelion flowers and greens, some watermelon in thin slices, and some lettuce. It's not a great diet but I just want to get some food into him. I'm not sure how much he's pooping because the other two also sleep in the same place. I've put him into his big shallow water dish every day and I think he drinks a little.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 15, 2017)

Hercules has been through a lot. Poor baby. 
Did you find out about his stone, how? Routine check up, or noticed something else? Also, kinda weird question, who has the stone that was removed? Kept by vet or do you have? That sucker looks huge.


----------



## Kenno (Apr 15, 2017)

Routine checkup two years ago included an x-ray. The stone had to be broken up to be removed, so it wasn't saved although this vet usually gives the stone to the owners. I saw it on two different x-rays, and I trust this doctor.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes. Dr. Greek is tops for torts. The size is insane. 
Hope Hercules is back to his strong self soon.
Saw Maggie's pic of the stone her sulcata Bob had.
Speechless amazed.


----------

